
The U.S. Housing Market Looks Headed for Its Worst Slowdown in Years - dsl
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-07-26/american-housing-market-is-showing-signs-of-running-out-of-steam
======
refurb
As they say, real estate is hyper local. Wouldn't surprise me if the rest of
the US slows down, but we don't seem to be there yet in the Bay area.

------
downrightmike
It is interesting that so many of these doom stories are coming out just
before Us mid-term elections.

